# Royal Navy HMS Daedalus Engineering School Recruiting Film....



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

Interesting!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Glider (Aug 7, 2017)

Memories or what. As an Articifer apprentice in the 1970's I went to Daedalus for most of my course. If anyone is interested we were the ones with the flat peaked caps with the red anchor on the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

